
Programmer Destroys $7 Billion Industry - nreece
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2006/0410/063.html
======
ilamont
The article doesn't get into the downsides of Asterisk, which include support
and hardware costs (<http://tinyurl.com/52pbvm>)

